# blizzard 8600 ultra 2 for sale



## stcussen (Feb 26, 2021)

upgrading, looking for offers 1800 bucks, comes with plow, controller, and plow adapter. No truck side mount or wiring.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Pics? Where r u located?


----------



## stcussen (Feb 26, 2021)

Located in Indiana about 45 mins south west of Fort Wayne


----------

